# Lurch im Miniteich



## MrGreen (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo in die Runde,

nun wende ich mich auch mal vertrauensvoll an euer Expertenwissen, obwohl es in meinem Fall nur um einen lächerlich kleinen Miniteich und dessen Besucher geht.

Nachdem ich den Miniteich vor ca. 2 Wochen mit Wasser gefüllt, einen Tannenwedel eingesetzt, sowie eine Ein- /Ausstiegshilfe installiert habe (siehe Fotos),  gesellten sich auch recht rasch __ Wasserläufer und ein Wasserkäfer (__ Gelbrandkäfer?) hinzu. Noch eine Woche später erspähten meine Kinder zur Freude aller einen Molch im Wasser.

Leider ist dieser nun seit vorgestern nicht mehr da. Was könnte da los sein? Ganz in der Nähe des Miniteichs befindet sich ein Kompost- und ein Holzhaufen. Ist es Möglich, dass der Molch das Wasser verlassen hat, um dort auf Nahrungssuche zu gehen? Gibt es Möglichkeiten, den Molch wieder zurück in den Teich zu "locken"?

Vielen Dank für Tipps im voraus
MrGreen


----------



## Auslogge 89 (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
nur bestimmte Arten von Molchen leben durchgängig im Wasser.
Viele sieht man dort nur im Frühjahr zur Paarungszeit. Wenn du Glück hast, kommt er vielleicht zurück, wahrscheinlicher ist es aber, dass er sich eine andere Ecke gesucht hat, vielleicht sogar wirklich im Kompost- oder Holzhaufen.

MfG
Andreas


----------



## krallowa (7. Apr. 2014)

Guten Morgen,

bei deinem Rand benötigst du die Ein- Ausstieghilfe nicht.
Man verkennt manchmal die Klettermöglichkeiten der Amphibien.
__ Molche kommen und gehen auch wieder, also keine Panik es werden noch ganz andere Tiere kommen.
Sicher ganz interessant für Kinder die Natur so nah beobachten zu können.
Also, einfach etwas Geduld und es passiert noch so einiges am Teich (auch wenn er klein ist).


----------



## MrGreen (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Ich kann mir also noch Hoffnungen machen 


krallowa schrieb:


> bei deinem Rand benötigst du die Ein- Ausstieghilfe nicht.
> Man verkennt manchmal die Klettermöglichkeiten der Amphibien.



Und ich dachte, ein Frosch oder ein Lurch würde in diesem Mörteleimer jämmerlich ertrinken. Dann kann ich also die Kinder auch zu diesem Thema beruhigen 

Viele Grüße
MrGreen


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2014)

Servus Mr. Green

Schaden kann aber die Ausstiegshilfe auch net ...

Hmmm ... wie könntest du den Molch zurück locken ?

Mit einem größeren Teich ...

In meinem auch nicht sehr großen Pflanzenteich (keine Fische und Technik im Teich) tummeln sich gerade "Erdkröte, Frosch und Molch" und viele Insekten.


----------



## Michael der 2. (7. Apr. 2014)

Hi

Der kommt schon wieder irgendwann. Vielleicht gesellen sich auch noch andere zu euch.
Ich würde aber die Ausstiegshilfe drin lassen. Man weiß nie, was mal hinein fällt. Außerdem sollte man einen schwankenden Wasserstand beachten. Bei der kleinen Wassermenge kann schnell mal der Pegel fallen. Dann wird der Teich zur __ Wasserfalle. Ich würde aber was stabileres bauen. Dann können auch die Vögel drin planschen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2014)

Moin, 

das wird schon mit den Amphibien. Und die Ausstieghilfe ist schon in Ordnung. Es gibt ja auch noch andere Viecherl, die ins Wasser plumpsen können. Und die haben ohne schon Probleme. Insbesondere wenn der Wasserspiegel aufgrund Verdunstung mal ein bisschen absinkt.


----------



## MrGreen (8. Apr. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure ermutigenden Antworten. Ich melde mich wieder, sobald sich Amphibien-technisch wieder etwas im Teich getan haben sollte.

Viele Grüße
MrGreen


----------



## MrGreen (23. Juni 2017)

Nun sind über drei Jahre ins Land gezogen und ich wollte euch mal zeigen, wie sich der Miniteich entwickelt hat. Hinzugekommen ist vor zwei Jahren ein kleiner "Wasserfall",  der durch eine solargespeiste Pumpe betrieben wird. __ Molche und __ Frösche sind inzwischen auch schon Stammgäste. 

  

Viele Grüße
MrGreen


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2017)

Sehr schön geworden! Kein Wunder, dass sich Molch und Frosch bei Dir wohlfühlen.


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2017)

Ja, leben ist in der kleinsten Pfütze
VG Monika


----------



## MrGreen (23. Juni 2017)

Danke, Christine 
@ Monika: Konnte mir anfangs auch nicht vorstellen, dass in einem so kleinen Mikrohabitat, so viele Amphibien einziehen würden  

Viele Grüße
MrGreen


----------

